# Dynex Router help Wireless G



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I've had this thing for a while now and the wired side works fine, but now all of a sudden the wireless doesn't work, and my wifes laptop can't connect, plus I tried to access the router through the browser using 192.168.2.1 and it says it timed out. is it finally fried? Oh and the install disk can't connect to the router either or even find it, but as you can see by this post it is there.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Are all computer's affected by this wireless issue?

Let's start off with something simple for now try to Power Cycle your Devices:
1. Save all your current work, close all open applications, then shut down your computer. Wait for a minute. 
2. First, turn your Router off and wait for a couple of minutes. 
3. Turn off your modem. 
4. Disconnect all the ethernet cables that are connected to the router and modem and the PC. 
5. Reconnect them and ensure that there are no loose connections in between them. 
6. Now, switch on your PC and let it boot. 
7. Switch on the modem first and after it gets initialized, switch on the router.

If above suggestion didn't work try removing all wireless profiles stored in your computer and re-connect to your home wireless network, make sure that you have the correct encryption needed if your wireless is secured. Here's How.

Please post an update.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks I'll try that here ina few and post again with the results.

But No, its not all computers, there are 4 computers connected to my network 3 are wired, the 4th is a Laptop that connects wirelessly, the only one that is unable to connect is teh Laptop, but it says its connected to the network, just with limited activity. I made no changes in any way to the router this just all of a sudden happened while my wife was checking her email.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok I followed your instructions to the letter, here are the results:

This computer still connects (obviously), and its wired
Computer # 2 is wired also and has limited or no connectivity, if I open the web browser it says server not found.
Computer # 3 is a wireless laptop, limited or no connectivity, open the web browser, it says server not found.
Computer #4 is in a 12 year old room and I was informed that last week when he tried to turn it on id made a funny sound got a blue screen and went off, so its a paperweight now and out of the equation. I checked the security settings and router/modem settings on this computer and the rest are exact. and I swapped wires around thinking that if I did maybe it was the router post that computer #2 was plugged into, but its not


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

From Post#2, have you tried removing the wireless profiles ten reconnect again to your network?

What's the Operating System of the wireless computer?

============================
If that didn't work, please provide an ipconfig /all:
Click on Start => in Run or Search box and type the word cmd on the blank field. From the black screen, type the word ipconfig /all and press enter. Right click on the black screen or Command prompt then choose Select All and Paste the results here.

============================
Another thing for you to check out, see if the laptop has any Proxy Settings, here's how to remove it.

Please post an update of your progress.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Tried that too, still nothing on Computer #2 or the laptop. However I did find out a thing or two that might help, the IP address of the router has changed from 192.168.2.1 to 192.168.2.254.

This computer was showing multiple networks (2) until I tried deleting one that did not work so I merged it into the other now I'm only showing one network, dunno whats going on here I know I was NOT hacked ( no traces) and I have no known viruses, or malware, I'm starting to believe maybe the router is dieing here


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can you pls. post the entire ipconfig /all of the laptop as requested in *Post# 5*?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

sorry about that I skipped that part of your post, I'll get it and post it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok Here it is took me a while to get it to copy and paste but it worked

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6001]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Bridgett>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : BRIDGETT-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-23-4D-58-AA-56
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek RTL8168C(P)/8111C(P) Family PCI-E
Gigabit Ethernet NIC (NDIS 6.0)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1E-EC-C8-82-C9
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{9EA5C9BD-8A1F-4078-97A1-2CEBDF4AC
DA6}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 11:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft 6to4 Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Bridgett>


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Here's the issue here.


> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter


Also, I need this info. before we proceed to troubleshoot.


> What's the Operating System of the wireless computer (problematic)?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Vista Home Basic 2007 SP1


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Thanks, that's helpful. 

From the Vista laptop locate Device Manage, here's how. Find Network Adapters, then Expand it, 'til you see 'Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter', right click on it then uninstall. You may restart your computer after and let Windows re-install the driver for you. Just in case do you have the CD Driver?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

I have a disk, but its not for that computer its for this computer, will it still work? The laptop didn't come with a disk.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It's a just a backup in case her Windows didn't auto install the driver. You may try locating the driver from the laptop's Local Disk 'C'=> Drivers folder or the laptop s manufacturer folder. If not, shouldn't be to hard to download the driver on line. It's a very popular wireless adapter.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

So if I need it can I download it on this computer, burn it on a disk and install it on the laptop?

Oh btw thanks, I'm glad its the computers settings and not the router


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Can this computer connect to the router on a wired connection? Easier this way, right? of if you have an external USB Device, it's convenient as well.


> So if I need it can I download it on this computer, burn it on a disk and install it on the laptop?


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

It has a plug for the lan cable its the realteck one but it doesn't connect to the net either, it just says its connected to the network like the wireless one does.
but I think the usb port works, I'll find out here in a few gonna uninstall it now I downloaded a new driver onto this one just in case


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok I uninstalled and reinstalled the Atheros Network Adapter driver and still nothing, it says its connected to my local network but its not, I did the Realteck Ethernet port too. Do you think its possible that the card inside the laptop burnt out? Only reason I even ask that is that windows is running perfectly as good as windows does. Everything works except its ability to get online


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

If both network adapters are integrated to the Motherboard, it's possible that both went out. I have a laptop in the office and both adapters went out at the same time and it's a common issue.

By any chance, do you have any USB wireless adapter that you can plugin and install to the Vista computer and test it out?

Let's try one more possible resolution, resetting TCP/IP and Winsocks to the default settings.
Click on Start=> All Programs => Accessories and right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" to open a command prompt. 

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log* then press enter
Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log* then press enter
Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog* then press enter


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Nope no usb wireless, the laptop is the first one I've ever had, I prefer desktops because like on this one the card dies I open it up yank the card toss it and insert a new one, I looked inside a laptop once, only once, I have a usb port card on this thats bigger than a laptop hdd.

But I just reset the three you have highlighted, and theres no netsh int ipv6reset log or netsh winsock reset log. so I'm guessing its item for a new laptop, any suggestions for one that might last longer before totally destroying the networking stuff? 

Ya know anybody that reads this is gonna learn a lot LOL plus think I'm stupid LOL Which compared to you guys about computers I am, I usually stick with cars and DIY stuff


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

What's the Service Pack of the Vista? Do you have at least SP2, the reset commands should work and if the issue is just the IPV6 reset, it's okay as long as the other ones worked. Oh well, we tried :grin:

As for the laptop's wireless network adapter I need to know the type of PCI card the laptop is using if you prefer a Card. USB would work as well. Pls. check this out, it is working pretty well with our Vista computer.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks I bookmarked the page 

The service pack is only SP1 we never got around to installing SP2, I know I should have everything set to automatically download updates, but ever since that nasty little bug in XP SP1 I have been reading each and every one of the updates BEFORE I download them.

have no idea at all what PCI card is in it. the dang things won't tell me in Hardware Manager either, it just says generic.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

It's still not too late, it's good to have the latest Windows SP's so that the computer will not be vulnerable to malicious attacks (malware/virus). Here's the direct download link from Microsoft. You may do this now or wait 'til you get the new network adapter then proceed with Windows updates.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks  Oh I ordered that USB Adapter, should be here in about 5 days, BUT I took
it to work and hooked a friend of mines up and the USB DOES work and the laptop connects, so it IS the lan adapter that's built in. Thanks again man, this is why I keep asking my questions on here .


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

You're Welcome! Oh...make that *'Thanks again Lady'*. I already changed my Avatar bec JW requested it be changed to a *'girlie' Avatar* :laugh:. 


> Thanks again man, this is why I keep asking my questions on here .


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I'm guessing the avatar needs to be more "girlie". :grin:


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

2xg said:


> You're Welcome! Oh...make that *'Thanks again Lady'*. I already changed my Avatar bec JW requested it be changed to a *'girlie' Avatar* :laugh:.



OOPS my bad, thanks young lady  Sorry my old eyes thought your avatar was a psych test ink spot.


----------

